# Anyone still have long cycles on Clomid?



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi !!

I am on my first cycle of clomid. I ovulate naturally but have PCOS and therefore very irregular cycles. The clomid is supposed to regulate my cycle and boost ovulation. However, today I am on cd40 and no bfp or af. Did a hpt this morning and it was negative. I have none of the usual af symptoms.

Just wondering if anyone else taking clomid still have long cycles? 

Just a bit miffed I supposed, as I really thought and hoped that clomid would help sort out some of the problems. 

Thanks all,

Mollie xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya Mollie
Not quite 40 days, but I do have longer than the normal, 32 days exactly.  I wasnt regular before clomid but am now.
Kerry has pcos and her AF's are over the place, am sure she can let you know her opinion.
take care, lets hope it is leading to a BFP


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm yet to see any sign of A/F too and was also hoping that it would regulate me to a more "fixed" time period!  I'm on CD32 today and no sign at all.  Hope it comes soon for you, 

Bevxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Before clomid i could have anything from a 29-46 day cycle.  since starting clomid, i now have a 32 day cycle and i doubt that it will shorten to a 28 day cycle.

My consultant said clomid might not necessarily shorten my cycles just regulate them which it has done.

Take care, sending lots of    for us all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## candle76 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi,
My peroids were always 32-33 days on first cycle of clomid lengthned to 35 days.Waiting to see what happens this month......

Love Candle


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Mollie...Flower's right, my cycles are all over the place even with Clomid and Metformin! I've never had 2 cycles the same!! Sorry you've got no sign of the  , she's messing a lot of people round at the moment. 

Good luck
xx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone ... nice to know that I'm not alone.

Mollie xx


----------

